# 'Consequences' of Cache



## Charliethree

Cache arrived with the hopes of helping to heal a couple of aching hearts. Hubby was missing his border collie, Buddy who crossed the Rainbow Bridge a few years ago, the ache in my heart still fresh and so new, after losing my boy Charlie 5 months ago - big job for such a small boy. 









He came not so that we might forget those who have gone before, but to make remembering easier, and he has done just that! 
He has filled our hearts with such joy, our home with 'sunshine', the kind of sunshine that comes from that border collie spunk and joy of life. 


































































We begin a new journey, blessed with the joy, the wonder and awe of giving a loving home to a loving pup, one who, without a doubt will help to heal our hearts, will in time show us who he is, as we keep our promise to him, to help him become all he can be.

We look forward to the journey to destinations unknown, it is the journey that matters most of all!


----------



## BriGuy

Cute puppy! He looks like a busy guy, and I'm sure he is smart as a whip!


----------



## LynnC

What a beautiful post. I'm sure Buddy and Charlie are smiling down at mom and dad thinking what a great job they did with you  BTW Cache is so stinkin cute I may have to go out and get myself a border collie. Just don't tell Luna


----------



## Charliethree

BriGuy said:


> Cute puppy! He looks like a busy guy, and I'm sure he is smart as a whip!


Oh yes he is busy, but so patient too! He started early learning how to wrangle the garden hose.








and becoming quite the pro at 'go to your mat'.


----------



## Charliethree

LynnC said:


> What a beautiful post. I'm sure Buddy and Charlie are smiling down at mom and dad thinking what a great job they did with you  BTW Cache is so stinkin cute I may have to go out and get myself a border collie. Just don't tell Luna


Thank you! Yes, those two boys did a fantastic job with us, and Cache will benefit from all their wisdom that they have shared with us.

I am sure Luna would be thrilled to have a spunky best friend!


----------



## aesthetic

Border collies have a special place in my heart after knowing so many wonderful BCs. This is a picture of Kaizer with my trainer's BC and my other friend's golden. Samone is a love. I don't have any pictures, but I have a friend with 6 border collies - she got a puppy earlier this year and then her old man (and her first dog) ended up passing away from cancer a couple months later. Her puppy is the sweetest thing ever and her old man was such a good boy too. I have another friend who just sent home her first litter of working line border collie puppies. She kept one, a little tri girl she named Style.

Cache is very cute! As border collies tend to do, I'm sure he'll go beyond and above what you hoped for him.


----------



## Romeo1

He's adorable! Congrats


----------



## Charliethree

I am sure he has come to teach us many things! He is so smart, and unbelievably fast for a puppy! The 'zoomies' are hilarious to watch. Watching him trying to herd the two goldens is so cute, and amazing to see, though I am sure he is thinking those are the most stubborn 'sheep' that he will ever run across.


----------



## puddles everywhere

He's beautiful! I must admit I was on the fence between border collies & goldens when I got Sipsy. I just couldn't find a good breeder in this area. They are a great size and so much fun. My very 1st dog was a border collie... way back when, long before they were accepted into the AKC. I was only 12 but this was the dog that opened my life to obedience. 
Enjoy your pup!


----------



## rabernet

Oh he's so stinking cute! Puppies do bring a lot of love and light into your lives! Congratulations!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Cache is such a doll, he's going to be a handsome boy.

He sounds incredibly smart, I'm enjoying reading about his adventures and how much you are enjoying him.


----------



## sophieanne

Congratulations on getting Cache..he is a very handsome young man. I'm sure that Charlie and Buddy are smiling down on him and whispering advise to him about the things they know you love (little habits and quirks). I've seen that in my newest puppy and I'm sure you'll see it in yours.


----------



## Charliethree

sophieanne said:


> Congratulations on getting Cache..he is a very handsome young man. I'm sure that Charlie and Buddy are smiling down on him and whispering advise to him about the things they know you love (little habits and quirks). I've seen that in my newest puppy and I'm sure you'll see it in yours.


Oh yes! I am seeing little things that Cache does that Charlie did, like getting that paw into the action when I am not quick enough delivering the treats, going to be fun when he finds his bark, too. His little 'sassy' ways - 'I _am _coming, just a sec!! ' , he is quick to learn, can see his eyes light up, the smile on his face, thoroughly enjoying it, soaking it all in. Didn't take him long to find Charlie's favorite digging spot under the picnic table and to 'dive right in' - had a blast at it.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

I'm loving watching Cache grow! He sure is a sweet dog. I can imagine its been a blast welcoming him into your family. I've always wanted a border collie--maybe one day when I have a little more free time!


----------



## Charliethree

Looks like Cache's persistence has paid off, play time with his 'life skills' mentor Milo....

























who knew Milo could still bend like this!!?? It's a 'good thing'!


----------



## kbooch32

So adorable!!! Can't wait to keep hearing about the adventures of Cache.


----------



## Charliethree

Cache had some visitors yesterday, my son and his family and their dog Wicket, a shitzu cross stopped by for a visit. Though Cache is always super excited to meet new people, meeting another dog was something new for him, and not something Wicket has a lot of experience with. Wicket was unsure, a bit 'growly' to begin with, Cache was cautious, but curious and wanted to play. It took a while for them to get 'acquainted', to feel at ease enough to play, and play they did! A game of chase around the yard, Wicket running in wide circles, Cache trying his hardest to keep up, get in front and head him off. Could hear the occasional whine from Cache in frustration but he wouldn't give it up, he just kept trying. I suspect that it won't be long before Cache is the faster one, once he gets his feet coordinated and heading in the same direction, and a 'game plan' mapped out in his head.


----------



## Charliethree

I was joking to my hubby about teaching Cache to climb a ladder, it appears it won't be necessary as he has already figured out how to climb up onto the picnic table, so I don't suppose a ladder would be that much of a problem for him!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats!! I am so happy for you! Cache is so adorable and I can't wait to watch him grow and his adventures!!:grin2:


----------



## Charliethree

Socialization 101 - expose them to as many different 'experiences' as you can. Let them work their minds - help them learn to problem solve.


----------



## Charliethree

A bit about Cache - discovering 'who' he is. 

I am in awe of how well equipped puppies are to survive in their world, the natural instincts, to flee and hide at the sound of a bark, the dog 'language' they are born with and the knowledge of how to use it, and given the opportunity just 'know' to keep their quarters clean. Equally impressive is understanding that they are born knowing little to nothing about the human world, all the sights, smells, and sounds and human ways that they must experience and 'cache' for future reference. It is no wonder puppies sleep so much, learning is hard work. 

Cache has been a joy, a delight, a wonder, a beautiful ray of sunshine. I love his inquisitive nature, a touch of independence, a whole bunch of cuddly, squirmy puppy to love. He loves to learn, the head tilt, the little whine when he is confused, please explain that again, makes me smile, warms my heart and reminds me how precise and consistent I need to be when teaching and rehearsing new skills. He learned quickly to 'touch' his nose the flat of my hand, a game he loves to play, but when I was teaching 'shake a paw' I naturally offered my open hand, confused he was not sure 'Do I use my nose or my paw?' so I have to remind myself, because he does remember it, that a closed fist, facing up is the cue for 'shake' and the visual cue for 'leave it' is a closed fist, facing down. One wouldn't think a puppy or a dog would notice such a small detail, but they do, and we need to be mindful that they often are doing what we have asked them to do, even if it is not what we think we are asking of them. 

He comes with a busy, and brilliant mind and equally busy mouth filled with those sharp puppy teeth to be used to taste and chew - checking for edibility- whenever possible, just about anything. Sticks, leaves, flowers, pieces of paper, and of course the favorite, - the shoe. Not averse to trying his teeth on the other dogs, he has learned quickly that he must be gentle or he will be instantly, and fairly, 'told' in no uncertain terms not to do 'that' again. Ears, legs, and tails are not toys, and deserve to be treated with gentleness and respect, lessons he doesn't often forget. 

I love his zoomies, his love of chasing pretty much anything that moves and fetch, and of course, his deep desire to move and control those golden 'sheep' who have not caught on to the concept. 
I love his spunk, his curiousity, his joy of life, his one desire to have a ton of fun, and I do love that he has an 'off switch' - once activated, one can be sure of a good nights sleep, or at least a couple of hours at a time during the day to spend with the rest of the crew and getting some work done.


----------



## cwag

I am glad you are enjoying his puppyhood. I agree it is amazing how they are equipped to cope with life. Last week Rukie learned he could swim. We don't teach them to swim we just help them discover that they can.


----------



## Charliethree

Getting acquainted - with the car. He wasn't too sure he even wanted to get in, but when he discovered there were treats all over the seat, he decided maybe he shouldn't leave!!


----------



## Charliethree

Perhaps couch surfing is more Cache's style!
All my dogs have become masters at this skill!


----------



## Charliethree

Life with a 'rocket', Cache is a very busy boy, not knowing what is going to happen next, what he might be into, where he might be, though usually not far, but sometimes off exploring, simply following his nose, time has flown, we are having a blast, he is keeping me on my toes. 

Yes, we struggle with those sharp puppy teeth, but at 12 weeks, he is much more gentle, has much more control. His older siblings have been instrumental in teaching him to be careful and gentle with his teeth, they respond to his requests to play, multiple games of 'bitey-face', but should he get careless, a sharp rebuke, the game is over, no more play (for few minutes, anyway). He has picked up quickly on the sit, down, stand and touch cues, loves to try, even give a little sass, 'Hey don't be slow, what is next?' 'Patience, my friend, it is a good skill for you to have too!' 
I think 'On your mat.' is his favorite skill, as soon as his mat hits the floor, he is on it before it stops moving, laying down, looking at me, most certainly earns lots of praise and some treats to boot. The 'hard' part is getting him to leave his spot - toss a treat aside, across the floor, he quickly finds it and bounces right back to his mat. So I invite him off, give a release cue, call him to me, get the sit, (reward it) then give the cue to 'go to your mat', so he can learn to go there when I ask him to. 

Walks are evolving from everything is to regarded with caution, to 'Hey, this is interesting, give me a second, I want to check it out!' Took him on a short car ride down to the local park to meet some people, see the ducks, the big pond, was great fun, so much to see! And a short lesson, in watching your step, the water might be a little deeper than you think! 

Off to the vet for his 12 week check, and vaccinations, a happy, healthy puppy for sure. A little bit unsure, but those treats were amazing, sitting on the scale was not such a big deal after all! 'Let me show you, I can do it again!' The vet, some of those things he does are a bit scary, but he has cookies too! 

In true border collie fashion full of spunk and drive, he loves to chase and sometimes (50/50 return) with just about anything I will throw for him. So cute to see him hunker down, watch and anticipate which way the throw will go, then take off like a rocket after it. 

Taking a break in the shade, or perhaps just waiting for the next toy to chase?


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Those ears! That face! Sounds like he's coming along very nicely! Glad to hear you're enjoying his journey!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's grown so much and really changing, he sounds like such a wonderful boy, a lot of fun and soooo incredibly smart.


----------



## Charliethree

'Team work! ' playing the 'Find it' game.


----------



## Charliethree

Though Cache is a ways away from adolescence, time does fly, and we'll be there before we know it.
I thought I might save this link here, as a reminder, just in case things get more fun than they already are!

Adolescent Dogs: 6 Facts

https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/i...nal:e307109:1009607a:&st=email&s=p_TOTW070318


----------



## Charliethree

'Bitey face' game!

















A favorite pastime for these two!


----------



## CedarFurbaby

I love the pictures! Can’t wait to hear more stories about Cache.


----------



## Charliethree

*Puppy class!*

We took Cache to his first puppy class today, hard to believe he is going to school already, an invaluable experience for him, for all puppies really! He was cautious, a bit overwhelming for him, so many new things to process and 'file' for a later date - new building, new people and many new puppies to socialize and interact with. He did really well, by the end of class he had relaxed a lot, his tail was wagging, the occasional barking puppy across was not so distracting for him, and he was beginning to play! As a bonus he made the trip both ways without getting sick in his crate. Previous 'trial runs' had resulted in car sickness, so I had given him a half a ginger cookie before leaving home, though he did drool and 'foam' but we made without mishap, on the way home he was kept busy with a chew stick and we made it without him losing all of those treats he earned in class!


----------



## Charliethree

Fourteen weeks and growing like a weed!! 


















Play time, party time, boys just wanna have fun!


----------



## cwag

It is almost unbelievable how fast they grow. I love the pictures of your happy dogs.


----------



## Charliethree

We had our second puppy class on the weekend, we were one of the first to arrive, and Cache marched right into the building like he had done it a hundred times. We chose a spot to sit, and got Cache settled on his mat with a frozen Kong while the rest of the puppy families came in. It was a little tough for him to pay attention during training session, but he did really well. Playtime turned out to be a little too much for him, though the class size is small, the puppies barking and running past, people moving around, was confusing and a little scary for him, but have no doubt, he'll be out there playing with the rest of them before long. 

In the meantime we continue to socialize him, get him out for walks, visits to the vet office for treats, and mini training sessions in different locations and simply having some fun!


----------



## Charliethree

A little playtime!








A little chew time!








And a little 'Hello! Who are you?' time.


----------



## jennretz

Wow - he really is getting big! And so handsome....thanks for sharing his journey with us


----------



## Charliethree

He has grown so incredibly fast, all 'legs' and so skinny, despite all the food he eats.
Time has flown as well, he is now 15 weeks, and it truly has been a lot of fun!

He learns things so quickly it is hard to keep up! Sit, down, stand and touch. 'Time for bed' he heads right for his crate in the bedroom and gets in, sits and waits for his treats. He Knows the name of his favorite toy - his 'Ball'. We go out into the yard, and I ask him 'Where is your ball?' no matter where it is he will find it and come back with it. 

















Waiting for me to kick it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Handsome and smart, you talking about how Cache knows words reminded me of Chaser the Border Collie that knows more than a 1K words.


----------



## Charliethree

Decided to leave Cache out of the ex-pen yesterday while I swept the floor. He has watched me do it with intense curiosity from inside the ex-pen, so I thought one of us going to learn something, perhaps we both will. Of course, as any puppy would, Cache figured chasing the broom was a lot of fun, but kind of stood in the way of getting anything done. So I decided to get out his mat and see how he would manage (staying on the mat) with such a big distraction and temptation right 'under his nose' - had no idea how it would go.
I dropped the mat on the floor, he hopped on and laid down, and I gave him a couple of treats, then began to sweep the floor right beside him. He stuck to the mat like glue, while I occasionally tossed him a treat, the only time he got off was when I went out of sight briefly, he came to see where I was, I stopped sweeping and whispered to him 'Cache, where is your mat.' he bounded right back to his mat and stayed there until I was done. He truly amazed me, so proud of him!!

We often underestimate how brilliant our dogs are, their desire to learn, and how quickly they are able to do it, and especially with puppies, every moment, every interaction is an opportunity for them to be reinforced for something they can already do, or to learn something new and be rewarded for that too.


----------



## jennretz

What a sweet boy! You’re going to be able to do some pretty amazing things with him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

We have no specific plans for him, time will tell what he likes to do, and where we may go with him. He is 'scary' smart and it may be a challenge to 'keep up' based on what we have seen so far, but for sure, we will give it all we got! Our number one priority is that he gets to live a good, happy and full 'dog's life', full of adventure and fun. Looking forward to traveling an amazing journey with him.


----------



## Charliethree

Cache had a really good puppy class yesterday! The trainer matched Cache up with a couple of medium breed puppies, who were a little less energetic than the rest, and gave them a space to play in. Cache has played well with smaller dogs, but those who are his size or a bit bigger are a little intimidating for him, so it was wonderful to see, after a little hesitation, Cache playing with those puppies and having a wonderful time! He plays well with our adult dogs at home, but they take a much different 'approach' to playing (not really into 'high energy' play) than puppies Cache's own age, so it was a great socialization experience, good 'practice' and fun for him. 
One should never under estimate the value of play times in puppy classes, that is where puppies gain the experience of playing with new dogs, of exposure to dogs of all sizes and shapes, and different play styles, as well as 'simply' learning how to be 'a dog' from other dogs. Obedience skills, position cues, can be taught at any time in a dogs life, dog- to- dog social skills need to be learned at a young age, and well run puppy classes are a perfect introduction to those life long skills we want our dogs to have. 
They also help us learn to lay a foundation of calm behavior, focus and attention in a very distracting environment when they are not engaged in play with the other pups. To quote the instructor 'If you can get focus and attention from your puppy in a highly distracting classroom setting, then you will have little problem getting the same focus and attention when they are out in the real world.'


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

It was so much fun to watch Piper come out of her shell in puppy class. She really learned how to be a dog there. 

I'm glad to hear that classes are going well with Cache! He sounds like such a bright and inquisitive dog


----------



## jennretz

Sounds like a good class 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Somebody has gotten 'taller' and more 'naughty' too!









It appears the 'Off' cue, needs a little more work!!

Though I will give him credit, as soon as his feet hit the floor, I said 'Get a toy', he looked around, trotted off to the living room and came back with one!


----------



## Charliethree

Puppy class #4, Cache had a wonderful time. It has been amazing to watch him gain some confidence and play with a group of puppies his own size. He was a little unsure to begin with but soon realized he was going to be okay and was missing out on some great fun and joined right in, playing chase and wrestling a bit, moving off to the side if it became a little scary for him, but then he would join back in! Pretty amazing what they can do when they are given the time and space and opportunity to try!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I watched some of an Agility Event on TV yesterday, almost all the competitors were BC, they were amazing and extremely fast...... very impressive.


----------



## Charliethree

Jolly Ball time! Having a blast!















and of course, we have to try out Dad's chair!!


----------



## jennretz

Those are great photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Cache had a play date last night with the sweet, petite 2 yr. border collie girl, Spirit, from across the street. He hadn't met her before, but after the initial get to know you sniffs, they hit it right off and began to play. I thought she would be a good match in energy level and play style for him, and to teach him how play like a 'border collie'. They played bitey face, wrestled a bit, and played chase games for close to an hour - they both had a ton of fun, and he was totally worn out by the time they were done.


----------



## Charliethree

Sixteen weeks and what do we know? What are we still learning? 

'We' being Cache, knows:
'Go to bed' or 'Bed time' - runs to his night time crate in the bedroom, hops right in, even hops over Milo if need be, turns around, and sits waiting for his treat.

'In you go' - means in the crate in the living room, where he naps during the day, and eats his meals.

'Get a toy' - means pick any toy 'Get your ball' means only a ball will do.

'On your mat.' regardless where it is, inside in the kitchen, living room, hallway or outside where ever it lands and where I send him from (as long as we are not too far away), and at puppy school. 

What we are learning: 

Eye contact - we are about 75% there, he offers it often on walks, and gets rewarded for it, and almost always when I say his name. Have some work to do with this one - there are so many interesting sounds and things to take his focus away. 

Sit - on cue, love that he offers sits, and he is rewarded for them, a simple 'Thank you', sometimes a treat, but I also want him to sit when and where I ask him to, regardless whether we are inside, outside, I am standing up, crouching or laying down, and when my back is turned . He is pretty good at but I wouldn't say he 'knows' it yet, but he will. 

Down - on cue, another behavior he offers frequently, but I need him to do it on cue for me, as well. It is coming along nicely, lots of success in lots of different places!

Touch - nose to my hand, is a fun game for him. He has 'got' touch my left and right hand, whichever one I offer, but if I move it up higher, down lower, between my knees he has a bit of difficulty understanding he should touch it there. 

Come! - a lesson in practice, practice, practice!! sooner than later but he is getting there, pretty good at it really. Life is so full of rewarding things to sniff and smell, and sometimes taste. Never mind that he may be on a 'mission' of his own tracking down a stick to chew on. 

'Shake a paw' - just one at a time please Cache! and no, pawing at me won't make that treat happen faster!

Wait- is tough, we want to be doing stuff. 

Stay- is a work in progress, but then again, everything takes time,(including 'self-control') repetition and reward - so it will come in time. 

Off - put those feet on the floor / ground is under construction but we are learning what to do instead. 

Walking on a loose leash - oh what fun!! but for a pup his age, he is doing really great! Had to change my marker from verbal to a clicker, since he is convinced that 'Yes' means sit in front of me, and make eye contact which is fine, a skill that is useful under other circumstances but makes walking a little difficult. 

So yes, we have been busy learning lots of new skills, and still have time to play lots of games, do more fun stuff - like chasing squirrels and playing with the older pups!

Life is a game!


----------



## Charliethree

It was a cool wet day, but had stopped raining, so a perfect time for a play date! 

A game of chase!









You have my stick!








'I win! I got you down!'








'I got you!!'


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The pictures of Spirit and Cache playing are really great!


----------



## Charliethree

Crisis averted!! the value of teaching 'Trade' to your pup. 

A few weeks back Cache had found something in the hedge. Not knowing what he had, only that he was determined that he was going to keep some space between us to keep it away from me, made me even more sure that it was probably something he shouldn't have. I had to make a run into the house for a handful of high value treats, and when I came back, tossed them on the ground a short distance from where he was laying with the 'something' clamped securely in his mouth. He hesitated briefly, then dropped the bone he had found and went to eat the treats. While he was distracted I quickly picked up the bone, before he came back looking for it, when he did, I gave him a few more treats. 

Yesterday, hubby was out walking with Cache, they stopped to talk to a gentleman that was working in his front yard. Hubby saw Cache pick up something, and assumed it was a small stick, as there was wood chip mulch nearby. The man said 'That was an ant trap!' and immediately grabbed Cache and tried to get the trap from his mouth, Cache hung on tight to it. Hubby came to his senses, realizing what was happening, (sometimes it takes a second or two to process these things) and tossed a hand full of treats on the ground, Cache immediately dropped the ant trap, and grabbed up the treats. 

I have made a point of not 'taking' anything from Cache's mouth, and believe me he has had plenty of stuff in his mouth, have always, always traded him for what he had in his possession, including a bully stick, (a high value item he will trade for a few treats), and more often than not he will get the item back. 

On walks, if he picks something up, I will say his name - (which means look at me and get rewarded for it) nine times out of ten he will automatically drop whatever it is he has in his mouth in anticipation of the reward, if he doesn't drop it, then tossing some treats on the ground has never failed to work.


----------



## Charliethree

Cache's bed time ritual. After an evening of play and having fun, a chance to seek out a little snack, use that last bit of energy, and calm down, the snuffle mat works it's magic, then it is off to bed for the night.


----------



## Charliethree

Puppy class #5 was on Saturday. Cache jumped out the car, eager to go in and get started! There had been a couple of graduates last class, so there were some new puppies who had joined the class. Cache was a little nervous at first, those new pups needed to be carefully observed briefly, before deciding to go play and have some fun. It didn't take more than a minute, and he was in there playing with the rest, having so much fun he, like the rest, didn't want to stop. 

So important for puppies to be introduced to other puppies and puppy safe dogs, who look different, who have different confidence levels and different play styles, so that they can learn not only to offer appropriate signals but to respond to them appropriately as well. Puppy class has been so beneficial for Cache, his confidence level has had a big boost, he has gone from running and hiding, being totally over whelmed a few weeks ago, (which at the time, had me considering whether these classes would be good for him am so glad that we continued to bring him - no better place for him to learn) to being eager to go out there and interact and play with the rest of them. Real life doesn't happen in a 'bubble' - there are going to be other dogs out there, so it is important to us, and more important for him to be able to understand his own kind, and feel safe when we encounter them.


----------



## Charliethree

Introductions to the toys!!

















Like this??








or this?? 








Got it!! 








He is a natural!!


----------



## jennretz

Love the hoop photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

I love his smile! 
Reminds me of someone very special to me!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looks like Cache is going to be a "natural" doing agility, lots of fun for you both.


----------



## Charliethree

Play dates are a blast!! 

























































Learning how to be a socially appropriate dog from a very socially appropriate dog!


----------



## Charliethree

Life is about having fun!!

A trip to the park!








A 'splash' in the pond!









and, and your very own duck!!


----------



## jennretz

Somebody had a very good day!!!❤❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of Cache, he's growing into a handsome boy.


----------



## Charliethree

*'On your mat'*

As Cache emerges from puppy hood, half way (almost) to adult hood, his final puppy class yesterday morning was a blast for him, I cannot say enough about the benefits for him of teaching him to go to his mat, and making it the best place it can be for him. At puppy classes when the other pups were restless, barking, unsure what they should do, Cache settled peacefully on his mat, with a frozen Kong to work on, periodically offering us his focus, attention- extra rewards for that too! Even as instructors walked by, caught his attention, he would get up to say 'Hi' and then settle on his mat again. The mat is not a place he 'has' to be, but a place he chooses to be, as soon as he sees it come out, he can't wait until it is on the ground. 

Later on in the day, company came over with their two young boys, who were unsure of Cache's joy and exuberance to meet them. As the boys played in the living room, I put Cache in the ex-pen where he could watch the boys, and they didn't have to worry about him joining in and jumping on them as puppies so often do. On occasion, when Cache would jump up on side of the pen, wanting to play too, I suggested to the boys they simply ask him to sit and when he did, they were to tell him he was a 'Good boy!' - they were quite fascinated by how it worked since they don't have a dog of their own - that Cache listened to them. I showed them a few things Cache could do, sit, down, touch (and gave Cache a treat) - one of the boys said 'That is so cool!' After a while Cache became bored with watching the boys, so I brought him into the other room with me, and put his mat on the floor where he settled and waited patiently for the occasional treat. Later we went out into the yard, and boys watched as Cache played ball, quite amused at how he would chase it, pick it up, carry it a few feet then drop it, then wait for the next ball to be thrown. 

Teaching the 'mat' game through shaping was something I started soon after Cache came home, never a place he _had _to be but a place he _wanted _to be, always, always his choice and a great place to 'chill out', to learn and practice self control. In taking the mat to different places, our son's house, which was new experience for him, puppy classes, over to the park giving him a sense of security, a familiar spot to retreat to if he felt uncomfortable, overwhelmed with all the new that was happening, or just to relax and have a nap, it has made learning about life, self control and new places just a little bit easier for him.


----------



## CedarFurbaby

Someone likes his duck toy!! Soo cute!


----------



## Charliethree

Despite have a bit of a rough day, which entailed the premature loss of a (baby) canine tooth while playing ball with his mom, and a quick trip to the vet to finalize the removal, (which cut into his afternoon nap ) since it didn't quite fall out, Cache still had the energy to play. To fetch balls for his dad, to tangle with the water hose, and to play in the dirt, of course. 








Lovin' life, doing what dogs do!


----------



## jennretz

I love his ears!


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> i love his ears!


Those ears have certainly progressed through a number of 'stages'!


----------



## jennretz

Adorable in every stage  Hope the tooth is doing better...


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> Adorable in every stage  Hope the tooth is doing better...


It looks like his gum is healing up fine. The vet said that the tooth that came out had a piece missing from it, so there may be a piece still under the gum line, which hopefully the new tooth (once it grows) will push out. He said the only way to check is to put him under anesthesia, but feels there is minimal risk of problems (infection) developing if there is a piece still in there. So we wait and keep our fingers crossed! 

Am teaching him to have mouth handled and his teeth brushed, I put some dog toothpaste on my finger, he sniffed it and walked away! It is the only time he has ever refused to even taste something I have offered him!


----------



## Charliethree

Not a fan of letting a puppy 'cry it out', never did with Cache, the sooner his needs were met, the sooner everyone got some sleep.

https://stephsdogtraining.ie/2018/04/10/let-sleeping-dogs-lie-but-never-let-puppy-dogs-cry/


----------



## jennretz

Good article 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> Good article
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought so, it just makes good sense!


----------



## Charliethree

Puppy classes are done, and we continue his education and socialization in the next level of classes in a couple of weeks. Cache is in full blown teething mode at close to five months old the time has gone by fast!

He was super excited that his friend Spirit came for a play date last after having been gone for about a week, and they had a blast. 









































He isn't growing as quickly as he was, but has almost caught up in height with Spirit.


----------



## Olympia

OMG, he is so beautiful, I LOVE Border Collies!!


----------



## jennretz

Great pictures! I can’t believe how much he’s grown and how fast time is flying by!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> Great pictures! I can’t believe how much he’s grown and how fast time is flying by!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like 'yesterday' he was just a little guy! He has such a blast playing with Spirit! He hears her coming down the driveway and can't wait for her to come in the gate - he is beside himself with joy!


----------



## Charliethree

Watching how their play style is changing as Cache grows. Early on Spirit would self limit, and play gently with him, now as he is bigger and stronger, they play a little more 'seriously' and play a game of tag around the honeysuckle bush.


----------



## jennretz

Pure joy❤❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Watching Cache grow!








Simply amazing!!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Watching Cache grow!
> 
> View attachment 807310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply amazing!!




I love how his ears stick up now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

His ears are a sweet surprise, one of the many sweet surprises I love about him!! 
I really didn't expect them to stand up and stay up like that!


----------



## cwag

What a cutie! Don't you sort of wish we could slow that puppy stage down? I do.


----------



## Charliethree

cwag said:


> What a cutie! Don't you sort of wish we could slow that puppy stage down? I do.


In a way I do, it goes by so darn fast, but on the other hand, I am glad the 'intensity' of the first few weeks/couple of months has eased a bit, don't have to watch him as closely and can trust (mostly) that he is not getting himself into trouble chewing on something he shouldn't!!


----------



## Charliethree

Launching a new adventure with Cache, yesterday was the first day of basic skills classes, and he did wonderfully!! We were totally prepared for some barking, some fearful behavior, as he is going through a fear phase, and had recently started barking at other dogs and sometimes strangers when out on walks.
On a walk the other day, we passed a yard with a very large mastiff pup behind a chain link fence, Cache stopped in his tracks, eyes open wide, hackles up, tail tucked he began to bark, and look for an escape. We worked our way across the street, luring him with lots of treats, Cache keeping a close eye on the pup, intermittently barking at him, to a distance where Cache could calm himself a bit, sit and look at the pup, and look back at me, and receive his much deserved praise and rewards. We stayed for a few minutes, the pup whining occasionally -'Hey, come play with me!' Cache stayed calm, focused and quiet, while we practiced 'look and look back', then we continued on our walk, without a backward glance, all was okay in Cache's world for now. 
We got to class, there were a couple of other dogs and their people, outside waiting to go in, we kept our distance, Cache gave a couple of woofs, but then sat and watched them with curiosity, but little concern. Cache was eager to go inside, we found a seat, put down his mat, and he settled right in. The class is small, only six dogs of different ages and sizes in total, and for the most part were calm and quiet, we practiced name attention, eye contact, keeping focus with distractions (and curbing the urge to want to play), simply staying calm and relaxed as the other pups took their turn walking past practicing loose leash walking skills. 
When it is was our turn, Cache most certainly came to life, distracted and wanting to visit the other dogs as we went past each one, regaining his focus and moving on was tough for him, but that is okay, he will improve, it takes time. It is not hard to imagine how difficult it is for them to learn to focus, to curb the urge to play and run, to simply 'be a dog', with so much interesting and inviting stuff going on, so much to see and do - we really do ask a lot of them!! 
I am very proud of him, he tried really hard and did soo very well!


----------



## jennretz

Cache is going to be such a confident and well rounded adult dog thanks to all the hard work you're putting in up front.


----------



## Charliethree

jennretz said:


> Cache is going to be such a confident and well rounded adult dog thanks to all the hard work you're putting in up front.


He makes it pretty easy, and a lot of fun! He is eager to learn, soaks it all in! Sometimes I am not sure he has 'got it', and we think may need to try again but after he has a chance to 'sleep on it' there is no doubt he has got it figured out!


----------



## Charliethree

This came across my desk, and I thought, since I am in the midst of raising a puppy, how fortunate I am to be able to understand this. How fortunate for my dogs, my fur kids, that I am not at the 'mercy' of those who train with force, (emotional or physical discomfort or pain). That I know there are trainers out there who understand, who have taken time, gotten the experience, and education to enable them to 'teach' with kindness and compassion not 'train' with coercion and compulsion. How fortunate we are to have a choice in how we learn to educate our dogs, how fortunate for our dogs that they will be allowed to have a choice, as well.


----------



## Charliethree

Was a good weekend for Cache, took him to meet my friends girls, Suzie and Journey. 
He was a bit unsure to begin with, new pups, new environment, but it didn't take them long to begin to play and have some fun.


----------



## Charliethree

It is a bit of an ugly day outside, so I brought the bottle spinner in and gave Cache the opportunity to figure out how it works. 
(Big brother Milo gave him a short demo session, and he was well on his way to success! )

























A sure way to inspire a busy puppy to take a short nap!


----------



## Our3dogs

That is so neat! Do you put a treat in it so it falls out when he spins it?


----------



## Charliethree

Our3dogs said:


> That is so neat! Do you put a treat in it so it falls out when he spins it?


Yes I put a few kibbles in each one, to make it easy for him to get something out to start with and reward him for trying. As the bottles empty it gets a little harder for him to get the kibble out, but he does keep playing at it until they are gone.


----------



## Charliethree

First morning of the big chill, (freezing temps) cold for a puppy with no undercoat, so we found him a T-shirt. 

He wanted to snuggle up to big sis, but she said 'No!'









He said 'PLEASE!', that didn't work either.









Later on he got to experience his first snow, mid September, none the less! He was quite amused that it was coming down, running around, having a blast, and doing his best to eat up as much as he could.


----------



## jennretz

Those mean older sisters! How could you say no? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Came across a couple of articles today that were well worth reading and thinking about. 

https://www.pdte.eu/single-post/2015/10/05/Why-choices-are-so-important-for-our-dogs
https://www.pdte.eu/single-post/2018/09/08/Teaching-puppies-to-teach-themselves


----------



## jennretz

Good articles!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

The 'consequences' of Cache having a really, really good day.

Off to class, he absolutely loves to go, couldn't wait to get inside. Rehearsing past lessons in the midst of many distractions, focus and attention, 'look and look away' and 'settle' when asked to, while we waited for the others to come in. Learning to 'stay' not easy for a pup who would much rather go visit and play, but he blew me away, so proud of him, he didn't move, just intently watched my every move. Then we moved on to the game of 'touch', a game he knows well at home, fun for him but a little tougher to stay on track, but he did really well with it. 

Back home, a short nap is in order, for a tired pup, then some time to play with his big brother, and 'antagonize' his sister in his own special way. Out for a walk, practice the loose leash walking skills, a stop in the park for some fun, a chance to wander and sniff, and take advantage of the opportunity to watch the kids play on the slides and swings. 

Fun for him, but so tiring, and in need of a really good nap!!


----------



## jennretz

Ah Cache! I think you are the sweetest pooch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Half way between puppy and all grown up - Cache is getting his 'big dog' coat, though still lacking the undercoat, the woollies. so necessary for staying warm through the coming winter. 









Practicing the all important 'couch potato' skills, won't be long and he will have it perfected, no more slipping off!


----------



## jennretz

Cache is a gorgeous dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I love that white strip down his face. He is turning into such a great dog.


----------



## Charliethree

Cache gave us a pretty good scare, he does everything at 'high' speed, and hurt himself a couple of times (once a few weeks ago, resting for a few days resolved it, then again on the weekend) doing what he loves to do and began using his hind leg strangely, sometimes not using it all, carrying it especially when going up and down the two steps at the back door, sore in the morning, and seemed to be fine by the afternoon, then stiff again, after sleeping and the next day. So Monday we take him to our vet, who based on a very thorough exam, and some swelling in the knee joint, suspects a possible cruciate ligament injury, so we do x-rays to get a diagnosis. Upon seeing the x-rays, our vet repeated his concerns and said he was sending them to a radiologist for a definitive diagnosis, and gave us some Metacam to help with the inflammation and pain. Wednesday morning (barely morning) we get the call we were both 'dreading' and waiting for (time moves so slowly sometimes) hoping not to hear what we expect to hear, holding onto hope that he had not done himself some serious harm - we get the best news we could have hoped for! The radiologist could see no sign of injury to Cache's knee ligaments - diagnosis - 'bruised' but not 'broken'!! 

Though he will be 'flying low' for at least a few more days, the news was such a relief, and we can all 'breathe' again!


----------



## jennretz

Time to work on nose work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

Yes, nose work, self control, basic skills and perhaps a few new tricks for him!


----------



## Charliethree

The 'consequences' of Cache, bringing a new life into my home, and into my heart, leads me to ponder the path this new journey will follow. Having adopted and taken into my heart rescued dogs, who came to me with troubles of their own and traveled with them their journey to living a good 'dog's life', I wonder if this journey will be, or even should be, traveled differently. Does it really matter where they come from, at what age they begin their new life, are not my goals, my hopes, my dreams and their reality the same? Do they not all want and deserve the same thing - to be guided through life with compassion, respect and honor, to have the opportunity to be friend, a partner, a companion - to live a good 'dog's life'? I ponder what really matters, to him and to me, I ponder what is important in his life, what I would like him to learn from me, and what I can learn from him. Does it matter to him that he can sit, down, stay on cue, or walk on a leash 'perfectly'? I suspect it doesn't. Does it matter to him to be allowed the freedom to 'be a dog', to run and play, to sniff, to roll in the grass, to explore the world at his own pace? I believe it does matter, a whole lot to him. I believe it is my responsibility to provide him the opportunity to learn and grow to be _who _he is and all that _he _can be, to teach him the skills he may need without fear of 'getting it wrong', without dampening his willingness and desire to 'try again', and to live a good dog's life, safely, happily, secure in the knowledge that I will keep him safe and love him unconditionally. This journey with Cache will be traveled, as it has with those who came before, those who gifted me with their trust, their wisdom, the lessons they came to teach, with the same promise that I made to them, he will have the best 'dog's life' that I can give him.


----------



## Charliethree

All dogs learn the same way....









if there are problems, it is up to me to change what I am doing so that he understands what I am asking of him, it is not my job to simply 'make' him do.


----------



## SandyK

Cache is so lucky to have you!!! All of your love and wisdom is inspiring!! Thank you:grin2:


----------



## Charliethree

Cache has just passed the six month mark, half a year old already, have to say he has made the most of every moment of it! Has been a bit of a challenge, in a good way, a whole lot of fun every day. He has slowed down just a bit, except when he plays with his friend Spirit. Has become a snuggler and gives me 'hugs', paws on my lap, quietly laying his head on my shoulder, and just stays in the moment, soaking it all in, while I pet him - perhaps we have a 'connection', the beginnings of a wonderful bond!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Cache has just passed the six month mark, half a year old already, have to say he has made the most of every moment of it! Has been a bit of a challenge, in a good way, a whole lot of fun every day. He has slowed down just a bit, except when he plays with his friend Spirit. Has become a snuggler and gives me 'hugs', paws on my lap, quietly laying his head on my shoulder, and just stays in the moment, soaking it all in, while I pet him - perhaps we have a 'connection', the beginnings of a wonderful bond!




How could he not? This boy won the lottery when he came home with you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

All healed up and ready to go!!


----------



## Charliethree

Sporting a 'teenage' long on the top, short on the sides hairdo, Cache is truly starting to look like a big boy now!


----------



## jennretz

He’s just a gorgeous dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13

Awwwww....what a cutie pie!!!! I remember that stage well!!!!:grin2::grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's becoming a handsome big boy!


----------



## Charliethree

*Keeping a brilliant mind....*

brilliant. 
New places, new challenges, discovering what we can do!


A walk in the woods, climbing a log. 
A bit scary at first. 








Well... maybe not so bad.









Hey, I did it!









and an opportunity to be 'a dog'. 








Careful to inspire, and not snuff out the desire to learn - keep the light shining in his eyes. Allowing him the time and space to learn how to, encouraging him to try again, should the first attempt be incomplete, and letting him know how proud of him I am that he tried. He may make a mistake, but he is never 'wrong', _he __tried_, that is all I can ask, and next time that mistake is unlikely to be repeated, but if it is, we simply 'try again'. Perhaps one might think I am setting this pup up to fail, quite the contrary, I am setting this dog up to win. By helping him learn to make good choices and rewarding them, by allowing him his mistakes without fear of condemnation, he is free to think for himself, to choose to try again, to 'problem solve' and offer me something else, he can be who he is, and live a good dog's life. He is free to ask for help when he is confused, he is free to celebrate success, to be proud of himself, happy with what he has accomplished and he will not hesitate to try again. He is a smart boy, they all are brilliant beyond our imaginations if we can just let them try!


----------



## Charliethree

Fun times down at the pond!!


----------



## jennretz

Cache is loving life thanks to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

In a bit of a 'bind'! not sure what to do about it but simply keep a careful eye on the food bowl and wait for Mom to come and help! 

Somehow Cache managed to flip his food bowl upside down covering his Kong, which had half of his dinner still in it. The same food bowl he has been eating out of since he arrived is super scary when it is not the right way up, (they do notice these things) or perhaps Cache is just shocked that it could steal his food right out from under his nose! 
Either way - there was no way he was going to even try to retrieve his Kong from underneath it.


----------



## Charliethree

Can we say 'flexible'?? 
one of Cache's favorite play time positions!


----------



## jennretz

Cache is having a good life! He's so happy


----------



## Charliethree

'Eye contact' - so much more to it than just having their attention.

'If we pay attention to teaching eye contact only for training purposes, we are missing out on one of the most fulfilling aspects of the behavior: our dog’s ability to use his eyes to communicate with us. As behavior science continues to explore and acknowledge the cognitive capabilities of our canine companions, we are realizing that our dogs may possess “theory of mind.”

Theory of mind (often abbreviated ToM) is the ability to attribute mental states – beliefs, intents, desires, pretending, knowledge, etc. – to oneself and others, and to understand that others have beliefs, desires, intentions, and perspectives that are different from one’s own.'

From the article: https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/19_2/features/Its-All-in-Your-Dogs-Eyes_21394-1.html


----------



## Wendy427

Charliethree said:


> 'Eye contact' - so much more to it than just having their attention.
> 
> 'If we pay attention to teaching eye contact only for training purposes, we are missing out on one of the most fulfilling aspects of the behavior: our dog’s ability to use his eyes to communicate with us. As behavior science continues to explore and acknowledge the cognitive capabilities of our canine companions, we are realizing that our dogs may possess “theory of mind.”
> 
> Theory of mind (often abbreviated ToM) is the ability to attribute mental states – beliefs, intents, desires, pretending, knowledge, etc. – to oneself and others, and to understand that others have beliefs, desires, intentions, and perspectives that are different from one’s own.'
> 
> From the article: https://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/19_2/features/Its-All-in-Your-Dogs-Eyes_21394-1.html


Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------



## Charliethree

The eyes are the windows to the soul, every pup has a beautiful soul.

http://thehappydogbrookline.com/blo...cQytAgMib4FJBHvJB-2nqZINHb1oGMGPQ-j6h0UXXw61Q

Having spent many years with Charlie, who without a doubt taught me about 'consent' - it is one of the most important 'rules' I follow in my relationships with my dogs.


----------



## Charliethree

Cache was introduced to the bottle spinner as a young pup so that the noise and the movement wasn't scary for him. We had a cold day, so I gave him the opportunity to figure out just how it works.


----------



## Charliethree

Cache has been a busy boy, learning some new skills, practicing some new tricks, and working his way through the transition from 'pup to all grown up' love his zest for life, and subtle attempts at 'maturity' - he tries!! Not many things are sweeter than a full body wag first thing in the morning, a couple of puppy 'hugs', then dashing off to find the noisiest toy! We have been working on 'wait' - he is doing wonderfully! settle and stay - doing great (as long as I am not 'too long' out of sight), 'Leave it' is being proofed - some things are just tooo good to be ignored! On a whim, I decided to teach him a put your 'head down' (between his front paws) took him no time at all to begin to offer it and a few variations as well, so sweet to see him laying down, looking up making eye contact, we may in time add 'go to sleep' to the 'head down' cue. He is so fun to teach, so willing to learn, and give him a chance to 'sleep on it' - it is fun to see what he comes up with next time!


----------



## jennretz

Wonderful picture! Way to go Cache. 

Is that Milo in the background?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree

No, that is Miss Kaya, the best teacher a pup could have!

Willing to play with him!! 








And let him know when she has had 'enough'!


----------



## jennretz

Thinking of you and Cache tomorrow. Please keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Charliethree

Thank you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Will be with you today in my thoughts and praying everything goes well. Hugs!!!


----------



## Charliethree

Thank you so much! We are pretty worried, but fingers crossed, all will go well!

Will post updates on his other thread.

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ur-journey-ocd-osteochondritis-dissecans.html


----------



## Charliethree

Time for a bit of an update. Part of what Cache has been up to is posted here: https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...ur-journey-ocd-osteochondritis-dissecans.html, but that is not all there is! After a successful recovery from his surgery Cache has made a new best friend! https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/fostering-forum/110049-would-you-51.html#post7720082 Not so much a 'new' best friend, but he managed to convince his big brother who wasn't quite sure he wanted to be friends that 'Hey, this can be fun, if we can give it a shot!

Cache has also had a birthday, April 4, a whole year old already. We have also taken the opportunity to try out 'Brain Games' classes, six weeks of a lot of fun! Cache learned to offer 'left and right' paws on cue, to 'dance' - pivot left and right and eventually into a full circle - great for hind end awareness and to keep those muscles in shape. He learned to target different objects with his nose, and his paws to push a ball across the room with his nose. He learned 'paws up' and to 'sit up' - good for strengthening the core muscles. We introduced him to a skate board, he seemed to think it was pretty cool - 'Hey look! it moves!' He loves to learn, especially when he can use his brain as we play with shaping behaviors and putting them on cue, it is pretty interesting what he can come up with, what he is willing to offer! 

We have him signed up for outdoor classes, honing his skills in different locations with other dogs and people around, as well as 'off leash' (long line for safety) recall and other skills. With the weather warming, and the snow gone (hopefully) am looking forward to getting the agility equipment out and see how it goes with that. I have no doubt he is going to love it! 

It has been fascinating and a lot of fun 'staying ahead' of him, he learns so fast, his mind is brilliant and he simply can't 'get enough' of learning new skills and tricks, he is so easy to teach! Not much he won't do for a treat, some praise or a chance to play ball or with a squeaky toy. 

'Hide and seek anyone?








Hanging with big brothers.








In a bit of a 'tangle' with the hose!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 1st Birthday to Cache, he's a handsome boy.
Wonderful update, enjoyed hearing about all the fun things he's been up and the upcoming classes sound like a lot of fun too.


----------



## jennretz

He truly landed in the best family!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

